# Chatter Baits



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

thye are fish shaped grubs with gold tails, gold jig head, and a little flapping piece of gold metal. obviously made to target redfish. I like the concept of them with the little piece of gold metal. however, the piece of hardware you're supposed to attach your line too looks cheap and easily broken.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

They work great for bass so they should work just as good for redfish. Try one out!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i bought a red one and a green one. plan to try them out. seems like wherever i go the fish make it a point not to go lately, so don't take my report to come on them for too much. heh.


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

Never caught a redfish off one but I have caught specks off them. I was using one that is a greenish color


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

i believe your talking about, in-line spinners.

they tend to work really well in murky water.

attach to a jerk shad and the result's speak for themself.

never had a fish break one either, they can however twist the shit out of you line if not attached correctly.

make a 12" mono leader with 20#. attach jig head first.

slide in-line spinner down over hook eye and snug against swimbait.

tie on swivel and your set to slay.

re-adjust spinner before you cast if neccesary.

tight lines. Capt. Ollie, Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

I use a 1/4th oz chatterbait forfreshwater bass in Texas. They do work very well in murky or even muddy water because they vibrate so much. I use primarily the black and blue pattern as fish seem to see it better in stained water which is many places bass are in Texas. Haven't tried one in salt but I may do it this year when I can hopefully visit the sunshine state in September. I've caught and released hundreds of largemouth bass up to 7lbs using this type of lure. Work it slow and stop it on occasion and let it flutter down then start it up again. A spray of garlic oil on the lure seems to enhance the bite in muddy water.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Chatter baits and in-line spinners are different.

This us a chatter bait


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *JoeZ (7/3/2009)*Chatter baits and in-line spinners are different.
> 
> 
> 
> This us a chatter bait




thats what im talking about except with a fish shaped grub on it. the attachment just seems so easily broken. nonetheless i will be trying these things out soon.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I bought one a while back and have only used it once with no luck. I'm afraid a fish would destroy the hardware on it, probably snap that ring that is on it.


----------

